# What good are guns if you can't use them?



## PhotonGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

What good are guns if you can't use them in self defense? Sometimes the law might prohibit using a gun in self defense. I know of cases which don't even involve guns that people have gotten in trouble for using self defense.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 21, 2013)

If you're in an area that you can't lawfully own a firearm, then it's pretty much a moot issue.  Law-abiding folks aren't going to be using firearms. 

If you're in an area (in the USA, at least) that does allow the lawful ownership of firearms, then whether or not you used a firearm isn't really an issue if it comes to justified self-defense against someone seeking to inflict serious bodily harm or death.  Either you were justified in using lethal force, or you weren't.  The method of self-defense doesn't really matter at that point.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

Grenadier said:


> If you're in an area that you can't lawfully own a firearm, then it's pretty much a moot issue.  Law-abiding folks aren't going to be using firearms.
> 
> If you're in an area (in the USA, at least) that does allow the lawful ownership of firearms, then whether or not you used a firearm isn't really an issue if it comes to justified self-defense against someone seeking to inflict serious bodily harm or death.  Either you were justified in using lethal force, or you weren't.  The method of self-defense doesn't really matter at that point.



   That depends. In some places such as Texas you are much more likely to be allowed to use a gun in self defense. In other places such as New Jersey, you cannot use a gun in self defense even in your own home unless a perpetrator is coming at you with at least a knife. A gun is considered excessive force against anything other than a knife or another gun. So even if somebody breaks into your house and attacks you and your family, in New Jersey you cannot pull a gun on them unless they have a knife or a gun themselves.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 22, 2013)

PhotonGuy said:


> In other places such as New Jersey, you cannot use a gun in self defense even in your own home unless a perpetrator is coming at you with at least a knife. A gun is considered excessive force against anything other than a knife or another gun. So even if somebody breaks into your house and attacks you and your family, in New Jersey you cannot pull a gun on them unless they have a knife or a gun themselves.



I'm going to have to disagree with this.  

If someone is seeking to do serious bodily harm to you, even in the state of New Jersey, you are justified in using lethal force (including firearms):

http://www.newjersey-legal-guide.com/New-Jersey-Self-Defense.html



> Deadly force is justifiable only if the actor believes it to be  necessary to protect himself against death or serious bodily injury.



If someone is quite capable of inflicting serious bodily harm, even with his fists, then you're certainly justified in shooting him if he breaks into your home.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 24, 2013)

Grenadier said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with this.
> 
> If someone is seeking to do serious bodily harm to you, even in the state of New Jersey, you are justified in using lethal force (including firearms):
> 
> ...



The law in New Jersey says that using a gun in self defense, even in your own home, is excessive unless your attacker has a knife or a gun himself. I personally don't agree with that but its not me who sets those standards its the law. If you even brandish a gun against a home invader, even if you don't shoot him, unless he's got a knife or a gun himself, you are probably going to have a very hard time defending your actions in court.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 24, 2013)

PhotonGuy said:


> The law in New Jersey says that using a gun in self defense, even in your own home, is excessive unless your attacker has a knife or a gun himself. I personally don't agree with that but its not me who sets those standards its the law. If you even brandish a gun against a home invader, even if you don't shoot him, unless he's got a knife or a gun himself, you are probably going to have a very hard time defending your actions in court.



Dude, he just quoted the law and provided a link, and you're claiming he's wrong?

Here, let me quote the same section he did:



> Deadly force is justifiable only if the actor believes it to be necessary to protect himself against death or serious bodily injury.



Nothing there about the other person having a weapon. Just that you feel threatened. 

Unless you're going to provide a similarly credible link to New Jersey law, just admit that you're mistaken and move on.


----------

